# Another air compressor question



## Otis Gudlyfe (May 9, 2010)

Windows, I'd never just ignore a manufacturer's warning. Usually they are there because of an incident or injury that occured in the past. Call the manufacturer of the nailer and ask them why that limit is there. Then, you'll have the information you need to make an informed decision regarding the Dewalt compressor.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Otis Gudlyfe said:


> Windows, I'd never just ignore a manufacturer's warning. Usually they are there because of an incident or injury that occured in the past. Call the manufacturer of the nailer and ask them why that limit is there. Then, you'll have the information you need to make an informed decision regarding the Dewalt compressor.


Good advice about heeding the mfg warning. But, IMO, many of these warnings are put on by the liability lawyers and as long as you set your regulator to the operating pressure of the gun, you will be fine.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

47_47 said:


> Good advice about heeding the mfg warning. But, IMO, many of these warnings are put on by the liability lawyers and as long as you set your regulator to the operating pressure of the gun, you will be fine.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Good advice about heeding the mfg warning. But, IMO, many of these warnings are put on by the liability lawyers and as long as you set your regulator to the operating pressure of the gun, you will be fine.


That is what I would think too - otherwise it would not be possible to use any Dewalt air guns with this Dewalt air compressor. (I looked through the online manuals for many of their guns and they all contain this same cryptic warning). I have a call in to Dewalt and am waiting for a call back from a product manager.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's one nice compressor---Nice price too.---Mike--


----------



## Otis Gudlyfe (May 9, 2010)

I agree that this warning was probably added at the insistence of the lawyers, but my I work in industrial safety so I can't bring myself to simply disregard any warning that comes on a piece of equipment. 
I had an incident happen yesterday that might add some insight into the origin of this warning.....I have a portable compressor that pumps to 125psi. I had been using it with my crown stapler and had the regulator set at 90psi. My neighbor wanted to use it to blow up his daughter's bicycle tire (max pressure 40 psi). He never checked the regulator setting.....did you ever notice that a bike tire blowing out can sound like a gunshot? Anyway, he blames me for not telling him I had the regulator set so high....I don't know if he's calling a lawyer or not.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Otis,

Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:. I wasn't saying disregard mfg safety warnings and your neighbor is a case in point. My point to the OP should have been to understand the safe operating procedures and limitations of his proposed set up, use common sense and he'd be fine.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Otis,
> 
> Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:. I wasn't saying disregard mfg safety warnings and your neighbor is a case in point. My point to the OP should have been to understand the safe operating procedures and limitations of his proposed set up, use common sense and he'd be fine.



This is good advice, I followed it, bought the compressor yesterday and set it up, and was happily shooting nails today. I am impressed so far with everything. Runs like a dream and my system is air leak free as far as I can tell. Appreciate the thoughts from everyone who chimed in. I am definitely a person who reads instructions and does things safely, but sometimes it is hard to discern what is a legitimate concern and what is mandated by the company's legal department. Case in point, I bought a bottle of chalk today for my straight edger and at the top of the bottle is a caution informing me that failing to follow he written instruction could result in serious bodily injury. This is the type of foolishness that obscures and buries instructions and warning that users should understand and obey.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I have 4 of those compressors. Each has been in the repair station in Portland once. Even though I know a couple were out of warrenty, they were repaired under warrenty. 

The last time one was in I asked for another wheel to replace the broken wheel. I reached for my wallet and was told "Warrenty". They replaced both wheels, and gave me 2 more wheels for spare. the plastic wheels are under warrenty.


----------

